# Does anyone know where I can get a 2 microfarad condenser for my Johnson Motor Wheel?



## TRoland (Mar 21, 2022)

I need a 2 microfarad condenser but none of them online seem to want to tell me their value.


----------



## bloo (Mar 21, 2022)

Could that be 0.2? 2 would be enormous.


----------



## TRoland (Mar 21, 2022)

bloo said:


> Could that be 0.2? 2 would be enormous.



yes, I believe it is.  I think the page I was referencing must have had a typo.


----------



## Myron (Jun 16, 2022)

You don’t need an exact match on the condenser rating,you can go bigger without problems,the main concern is what will fit under mag plate.Echlin RR-174,RR-176,or EP-340 all available at NAPA will work fine.Polished and properly gapped points are important.Coil is almost always good.


----------

